# 4CRS End of Season & Demo Gear Sale - Sept 8 & 9



## 4CRS

Just a quick reminder that the sale is tomorrow!

Hope to see you all here!


----------



## rivermanryan

What time do you start? Regular hours?


----------



## 4CRS

Sorry, forgot to list hours.... We'll be open from 9 to 5 both days.


----------



## 4CRS

The sale is on! We've still got plenty of good new and demo gear left. Demo 14 & 16 ft raft packages, demo paddle boards including a few Badfish boards, plenty of demo creek boats and a few playboats left. Dryboxes, drysuits, PFDs, helmets, paddles, wetsuits, and a ton more used gear!

We've also got our entire new inventory at 20% off with deeper discounts on:


All whitewater kayaks (30% off)
All drytops (40% off)
All casual & swimwear, shoes & hats (50% off)
All Sawyer oars (30% off)
Badfish SUPs (25% off)
All PFDs (25% off)
and more!
Give us a call at 1-800-426-7637 to see what we've got left!


----------



## swimteam101

Can I order a pump online for 20% off


----------



## 4CRS

Give us a call instead. Doing the sale online is too chaotic with keeping up with inventory, so we're not listing the sale prices on the website. 

1-800-426-7637


----------



## swimteam101

*pump*

I'm off work in an hour I'll give you a call hoping to get a 4 inch carlson. Cheers Bill


----------



## flipper42

got any jackson dynamic duos?


----------



## 4CRS

Unfortunately I don't have any Duo's left.


----------

